# ,  / > Yaesu >   Yaesu FT-600

## R7CA

Yaesu FT-600,   .
    ,         ,   ,    ""  .=) ,             .
              Yaesu FT-600.

----------


## RX9CDR

.          .   .

----------


## UN7GM

,   ,     ,  15     .

----------

600 -  -  840.
   .
   ,     840    600.
 LMR -    ,    ,.. .
         ,   ...
   .
   ,   ,        :Wink:

----------


## R7CA

,   ,      150 ,    50...,     ,   .
     =)
       ,     ,    .
       .
     ,       840-.

----------


## RN6LEP

,   !!!

       !
,     . , ,    - .   ,       .
   -   ,  ,    ,          .

----------


## uk8adi

> ji002,   li041


      ...
- :  - J1002 (  ji002);     Q1041 (  li041)
  ,      !
   - " "    "9",     J1002 !
     ... !!!
  - 


> 


  ???
 " ",     !
  ,   ...     ,    ...

----------

.
1.    :  .    ,   .
2.   .     (   ),      .
    .
1.    .
2.      .
 . 50/50.   ,      .
  . !

----------


## uk8adi

-    -  ?

    , ...



> 50


 ???
   100  50?
  50    100???
 !

----------


## uk8adi

:



> -    -  ?


???

----------


## RD6LW

> 50          ,       ,


 :

----------


## uk8adi

... 
   .




> ,


 ...

----------


## uk8adi

,     ... 
                 ! 
 :Razz:   ,  ...!

----------

RV3MP

----------


## uk8adi

> ,  CAT  FT-600


  -   FT-840-,  ""   , ...
 ,    .
   ,  .
 HamRadioDelux   PCALE ,     FT-600,   FT-840,   ,  CAT    ! 

 ,    MARS-ALE:
http://www.n2ckh.com/MARS_ALE_FORUM/...IO_CONTROL.pdf

    CAT,  "      SYSTEM 600", (.75):
http://www.radiomanual.info/schemi/Y...00_user_RU.pdf

----------

R0JF

----------

